

On Falling Over - outworlder
https://medium.com/this-happened-to-me/d8e0fb6dbfb2

======
DanBC
I like this article!

> Within a few weeks I get my typing up to forty five words a minute one-
> handed. Everyone is very impressed, but what do they know? It’s half the
> speed I could type before. Am I going to be half as productive?

Typing isn't where people are most productive.

> I refuse help from people. They mean well but they don’t understand. If I
> start taking people’s help now, then it’s accepting that I’m a broken
> person. It’s accepting that I’ll need some kind of assistance for the rest
> of my life.

No! People helping you know are doing so because they know you need help _now_
, so that you'll be okay in future. You need time to heal, and giving you
assistance is giving your arm a chance to heal.

> The following is the standard conversation that people had with me,
> borderline unedited:

People are given advice about this. I think they're told to say something
like:

"I had an accident, my arm is paralysed, and it might not recover. It was
pretty traumatic. Thank you for asking! But I _really_ don't want to talk
about it. Now, about ..."

------
gamegoblin
After writing around a 200 LOC toy program, a friend of mine posed a question
to me:

"If someone offered you this deal, would you take it: You get $1,000,000,000
if your program runs perfectly on the first try. If it doesn't run perfectly,
he chops your hand off."

This got my thinking a lot about what being a hacker would be like without a
hand. I can bang code near 100 WPM, and I get thrills from flying around Vim
like a wizard. Reading this article has definitely strengthened my position
that I would not take the bet.

~~~
niknak24
Tricky one, I recently suffered from a stroke and now i can hardly use my left
hand, it's a massive hit to the ego but you just bounce along. My right hand
is typing at stupid speeds now, so I hope that when my left hand kicks back in
I will be even faster than before.

------
niknak24
great blog post thanks for sharing, I feel for you.

"Within a few weeks I get my typing up to forty five words a minute one-
handed. Everyone is very impressed, but what do they know? It’s half the speed
I could type before"

I know that feeling for sure, been monitoring my typing speeds for a while
since I lost dexterity in my left arm.

 _bro fists with strong hand_

